# Extremly bad AF and clot after negative cycle (Sorry for tmi)



## always (Feb 9, 2007)

In all 7 cycles, never have I experienced such a painful AF after a negative cycle. My OTD was Wednesday and AF arrived properly yesterday, but well and truly with avengence. 
Apologies for the TMI, but after a no.2 i began to get really bad pains in my tummy and my lower back, so much so it nearly felt like I was having an ectopic (although that would be impossible) I ended up rolling around on the floor as i could not get comfortable. DH done a wheat bag in the microwave for me  and and the pain began to ease slightly, but then when I went to the toilet a huge clot came out that must have been about 3-4cm and the pain althoguh it did not go away was alot less. This continued on for about an hour, with more clots. The pain in my lower back is still there this morning.
I do not recall it ever being this bad and wondered if this could be an indication as to something going wrong etc. 
I am borderline Lupus and positive with MTHFR so was on baby aspirin, pyridoxine, clexane, predisnilone, folic acid.
Probably clutching at straws...........................


----------



## dyellowcar (Jul 26, 2010)

HI,  Saw your post and thought I should reply.

Like you I have had the heaviest AF I've ever experienced. Got through a full 10 pack of Night time pads in one day. And like you big clots and terrible pains in legs, lower back and stomach. Sorry TMI but I was so concerned. This has been my first TX, IVF. We had 3 embies put back, and lining was good. My worries are now; was my lining too thick? certainly a question I'll ask at review. 
In my recent natural cycles I had heavy AF and am wondering if this is a contributing factor to not acheiving a PG. I have conceived naturally, tho many years ago when I was 22. 
I was on Depo Provera for 3 years when I first met DP. I have had extremely heavy AF since coming off this contraception. 
I certainly think you need to ask a few questions at your review especially as your AF was so bad.

PS: I didn't get to OTD as AF came a week before. Still had to test and BFN.

Hope you find some answers

XXX


----------



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cant really offer any advice , but after my 1st DE cycle i passed a clot ( if you could call it that), it was so big that it actually felt like i had a contraction to get it out and i actually felt it come down -sorry TMI.

It was like nothing i have ever seen before it was so huge, after i passed that my bleeding completely stopped.

Think it was my bodies way of trying to get rid of everything at once !!

H x


----------

